# Hello from Upstate SC



## bobbyelwell (Dec 27, 2012)

My grandfather kept bees, and I'd like to regress bees in size and use a treatment free approach. Comments appreciated.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Here's a site you may find useful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello Bobby! I am in Northern Pickens Co. near Table Rock. You?

Edit: I looked at your profile. Greenville I see. Where are you the produce manager? We lived out State Park Rd. for 18 years before moving up here to the "mountains". I got interested in bees to help with pollination in the garden and now I find out that is where honey comes from? lol

Wanna help me build an enclosure to keep Yogi and Booboo out? I have a little logging to do first and then start fence construction. Will be a challenge I think.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## BeeSmart (Dec 28, 2012)

Two of us joining from the Upstate on the same day? Weird.


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Been a member for a long never seen that many come from the upstate at one time I live in new prospect


----------



## bobbyelwell (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you. Very informational, in fact I was on that site last night and I thought it was about midnight and looked at the clock and it was after 4AM! I'm hooked!


----------



## bobbyelwell (Dec 27, 2012)

Weird, but way cool!


----------



## bobbyelwell (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in Greenville, where is New Prospect?


----------



## bobbyelwell (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello Lazer128. Actually I'm the Assistant Produce Manager here at the Bi/Lo at East North and Pelham Rd. My best friend is the Produce Manager here and he lives just off Paris Mountain Rd. If you know where S. Buckhorn Rd. is, thats where we watch a lot of Carolina Panther football. So you have to watch your picnic baskets? After football season, I could give you a hand on Sundays. I have a similar project (without the bears) on a property around Travelers Rest I own.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning Bobby! Yes I know the area where your friend lives very well. I lived across the road from Half Mile lake for 18 years. (We moved here in 1998.) I was a vol. fireman with Piedmont Park for 10 of those and my youngest son is a full time firefighter there now. My wife works at Wally World there in TR. What kind of project are you going to tackle? I have a skid steer and a brand spanking new tractor with a rotor tiller if it involves working the land. I look forward to meeting you sometimes and maybe we can help each other.

Hank



bobbyelwell said:


> Hello Lazer128. Actually I'm the Assistant Produce Manager here at the Bi/Lo at East North and Pelham Rd. My best friend is the Produce Manager here and he lives just off Paris Mountain Rd. If you know where S. Buckhorn Rd. is, thats where we watch a lot of Carolina Panther football. So you have to watch your picnic baskets? After football season, I could give you a hand on Sundays. I have a similar project (without the bears) on a property around Travelers Rest I own.


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Bobby, I am just down the road a bit, well more than a bit, but anywho welcome aboard, a place to ask question, get answers, get questions, ask answers and lots more, with honey on top


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome. Look into Mann Lake PF frames for regressing.


----------

